# Can someone help with interpreting my results?



## happilyeverafter2010 (May 4, 2010)

Hello all,

I'm a newbie and got some thyroid results back and I'm not sure how to interpret them. The doctor says they are "normal" and I wanted to do some homework since he seemed a little flaky about it.

Background is I'm 29 and otherwise healthy. Symptomatically it's pointing to hypothyroid -fatigue, dizziness, difficulty focusing and remembering things, intolerance to cold, low blood pressure and recently I've discovered that my lips will randomly turn blue. My mother in law is convinced that I have a thyroid problem.

I requested the doctor do a TSH, a T-4 and a T-3. The results were as follows:

TSH- 1.4
T4- 1.22
T3- 1.06

Again the doctor said this is all normal and I'm finding all sorts of things on the internet saying the T3 is low and the others are borderline. Any feedback would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## GD Women (Mar 5, 2007)

What is your Labs reference ranges.

Can't tell what levels are doing without ranges.

Symptoms are not always 100% thyroid. Other illness share, so a wise doctor does not treat by symptoms alone, unless all other other health issues are ruled out. Then it has been tested and proven that treatment has no benefit for symptoms in those who are non-thyroid and for some of us who are.

Post Labs range.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

happilyeverafter2010 said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm a newbie and got some thyroid results back and I'm not sure how to interpret them. The doctor says they are "normal" and I wanted to do some homework since he seemed a little flaky about it.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the board!!! You may have a thyroid problem but we cannot tell anything w/o the ranges so when you have the time, if you will get the ranges and repost the results and ranges, we can have a looksee.

Plus.............these are the tests I like to recommend. 
TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin),TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies),TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/understanding/conditions/thyroid.html

Antibodies tests always pretty much settle the issue for it is not unusual for the tests you have had done to come in in normal range yet the patient is very ill from thyroid disease.

Also, from what symptoms you have listed, I suspect low ferritin. Ferritin is the protein that stores your iron for cellular uptake. Your CBC can come in fine but yet you can be anemic. Only the Ferritin test would tell for sure. You can look up Ferritin on the link I provided also.

Many with thyroid disease also have low ferritin.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Did ou have a FT-4 and F-3? The F stands for free and that is the test that speaks the loudest as far as what is happening.


----------

